# Salmon Pasta



## 4meandthem (Sep 16, 2010)

I made this about a week ago and was pretty happy.
I used Costco salmon patties which are nothing but chopped salmon and a little spice formed into patties.
But fresh salmon would be better even.


1/2lb cooked spaghetti
3/4lb grilled salmon
1 egg yolk
1tbs butter
3-4 tbs milk
1 tbs capers
1/2 tsp granulated garlic
2 tsp minced shallot
1/2 tsp grated lemon peel
cracked black pepper

I put everything in a bowl,stir, and then add the hot pasta and toss.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sounds wonderful, copied and pasted.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 16, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I made this about a week ago and was pretty happy.
> I used Costco salmon patties which are nothing but chopped salmon and a little spice formed into patties.
> But fresh salmon would be better even.
> 
> ...


 
I love to do stuff like this. A week or so ago I stretched one salmon fillet to feed three people. didn't use any dairy, but sauteed some spinach with the shallots and sauced up the salmon and spinach with about 1/2 cup of dry white wine.

I always add the hot, drained pasta to the sauce pan and toss everything together there.

A big hit!


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 16, 2010)

If you like the patties, try the canned salmon in recipes like this.
GREAT STUFF!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> If you like the patties, try the canned salmon in recipes like this.
> GREAT STUFF!!!!


 
Living in Montana, I don't always have fresh salmon available so I buy the canned.  Yummy in all kinds of ways, usually a salmon salad for topping buttery crackers.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 16, 2010)

I have only had canned salmon once.It was made into patties with saltine crackers.It was in the late 1980's so I don't even remember if I liked it.

What else do you do with it?


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 16, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I have only had canned salmon once.It was made into patties with saltine crackers.It was in the late 1980's so I don't even remember if I liked it.
> 
> What else do you do with it?


 
When I was growing up, we often had a can of salmon for Sunday night supper, with hard boiled eggs, sliced rye bread, tomatoes (if in season) and lettuce. Condiments on the table, too.  We could make a sandwich, or a salad of sorts on our plates.  It was the red Alaska Sockeye variety. I still enjoy that kind of meal. 

You can also use the canned salmon for salmon mousse. Very successfully, I might add.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I have only had canned salmon once.It was made into patties with saltine crackers.It was in the late 1980's so I don't even remember if I liked it.
> 
> What else do you do with it?


 
Anything you would do with canned tuna you can do with canned salmon.  I like it as a green salad topper to make it an entree.  I usually mix it with capers and lemon.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 16, 2010)

Salmon alfredo... great in an Asian noodle salad type dish.... salmon "tuna" salad.... stuffing in peppers, pastas, etc....


----------

